# CK Sauce lights at Target



## **DONOTDELETE** (Dec 10, 2002)

Hi all. I recently was walking through the flashlight section of my local target to look at all of their latest offerings. They're really beginning to carry alot of lights! At the last moment, I noticed a row of Sauce Light ColorWash things. I'd read a little about a light wand or something like that here on the forum and was intrigued. They're the plug-in kinds (Yea! no batteries!) and have 5 different modes I think. They were so inexpensive I bought three for various locations in my house. Very cool, and just under seven bucks each. Anyone recommend any of their other products? Thanks!


----------



## logicnerd411 (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by virgo:
> *They're the plug-in kinds (Yea! no batteries!) and have 5 different modes I think. They were so inexpensive I bought three for various locations in my house. Very cool, and just under seven bucks each. Anyone recommend any of their other products? Thanks!*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Plug in? As in the wall outlet? Never heard of those, but cool! The CK sauce LightWand is very cool (never got it though) and in all my time playing with it in the Discovery Channel Store, I can't find the secret function


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Dec 10, 2002)

Oh yeah. A friend that appreciates flashlights came over and saw them and was impressed also. He's a newlywed, so he has to watch his purchases and can't get away with spending money on things that are "not important," but he talked his wife into buying a couple and trying them. She liked them so much, she jumped on the phone and started chattering about what colors she had in which rooms, where she put them, and so on. Kind of amusing, I thought.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Dec 10, 2002)

yeah, they plug into the wall. That's one of the main reasons I bought more than one. I can't hardly afford the batteries for the other lights I have now. I might have to check out those light wands. I never realized how cool colored LEDs are!


----------



## Rothrandir (Dec 10, 2002)

nice! if every light plugged into the wall, we wouldn't have to buy all of those expensive batteries!

goodbye people, i'm off to my evil laboritory to see what i can come up with! *muahahahaha!!!!!*


----------



## vcal (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by logicnerd411:
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wulong (Dec 10, 2002)

I looked(thoroughly)for CK Sauce products at Target last week and didn't find a thing. 

Maybe they're only available in certain locations...


----------



## James S (Dec 10, 2002)

In my target they are not in the flashlight section, they are in a separate little display somewhere else in housewares. So you may have to explore a bit to find them.


----------



## RonM (Dec 10, 2002)

They make great gifts for kids (of all ages). My kids and niece have had the Light Washers for months now and love 'em.


----------



## Saaby (Dec 10, 2002)

Wulong, I looked all over my Target as well. Looked up and down, high and low. Looked with the flashlights, looked with the night lights...asked store associates ("What's a Sauce lightwand?!?" they replied) and all that good stuff. My Target doesn't have them either. Try Toys'R'Us. Mine has them there up by the registers, on the impulse buy peg-boards.

I was at a closeout store and had occasion to purchase some Sauce products at an unbelieveable price (Should I ever come across them again for this price I'll buy a bunch and resell on here for *cheap* ok). In the family we now have 3 washers, 2 wands, 1 orb and 1 saucer. We're hooked!

Want to hear a sad story about a Lightwand? My colour blind friend could not find the hidden mode as red and green look brown to him--so when it went to XMas mode he didn't think it was doing anything


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Dec 10, 2002)

I'll try to check back in to that same store and see if there are any left. When I was there, there were 5, 3 of which I bought. My friend went back and bought about a week later, so I would bet that they have them at least on an occasional basis. I've done a couple of searches, and can't find these anywhere close to the price I paid, so I hope it wasn't a close-out. I'll try to pick some extras up.


----------



## Wulong (Dec 10, 2002)

Saaby,

I should have mentioned that I tried Toy'R'Us also. Three employees hunted for about 15 minutes. After that, they came to the conclusion that CK Sauce products were available only from their website.

Target...Toy'R'Us...nada

That's what I get for trying to make an impulse buy.


----------



## Zephyr (Dec 10, 2002)

Just went to Target yesterday and saw the LightWasher, LightOrb, and LightWand on clearance for only $4.98. They make good Christmas gifts...

ZEPH


----------



## e=mc² (Dec 11, 2002)

Just took a look at my local Target as well, and since they've had plenty all summer long at 9.95, I went and saw that they indeed had the orange markdown sticker on them. My local store has plenty of lightwands and washers, but only like 3 or so Orbs left.

Great find, BTW on the price reduction.

Ed


----------



## DSpeck (Dec 11, 2002)

Zephyr, can you pick up a couple of the Lightwashers and send them to me? I'll be happy to Paypal you for them(or send a moneyorder), as they're impossible to find up here, and if you could, they'd be really expensive anyway...





Actually, a couple of the LightOrbs would be good, too, if you don't mind...?

Thanks,
Doug.


----------



## Zephyr (Dec 11, 2002)

DSpeck,

I'll check and see if they have some more Lightwashers. The last time I checked, they only had a couple more left. The Lightwashers only came in red bodies and the LightOrbs with the purple bodies....I'll check again

ZEPH


----------



## James S (Dec 11, 2002)

Was at Target today and did a little search for sauce products, none at all at any price to be had. But I know that they do have a display of them at the Target on the other side of town. So carrying them must be a local manager decision.

Or perhaps the fact that they have been on sale means that they will no longer be carried.

I actually got my lightwand at toys-r-us and it took me quite a while to find it there too. Up in front by the registers.

-James


----------



## Rothrandir (Dec 11, 2002)

ok, just finished with the flashlight that works with an outlet!

provides a nice, wide, even flood!
extremely bright!
*extremely* long "battery" life.

the one problem i found is...portability. the only way this thing could be used while camping is if you had a generator...

i'll see if i can post pics later


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Dec 11, 2002)

Cool! Looking forward to the pics


----------



## JohnG (Dec 11, 2002)

I bought two Light Washers a few weeks ago at $6.96. Nice.
Went there today and bought an Orb and a Light Saucer. This time they rang up at $4.96





Of the three, I like the 4AA Saucer the most.
I may grab a few more tomorrow.


----------



## lessing (Dec 11, 2002)

does anyone have a picture of these that they can post?


----------



## Leds2413 (Dec 11, 2002)

I work at Cree, Inc. and just bought a bunch of sauce products directly from CKSauce. Our LEDs are used in their products. I got 4 color washers and 2 of the Light Bulbs. The light bulbs are really cool. The colors wash together for about tons of different colors. You can put the bulbs in any standard bulb outlet. Check out the site CKsauce.com. I believe some of their products are selling at "select" target stores.


----------



## vcal (Dec 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by lessing:
> *does anyone have a picture of these that they can post?*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">No pix ability here, but here's a link to their site-with pix/animations. www.cksauce.com/products/lightwand.htm or www.cksauce.com ----shows their newest screw-in light bulbs search: LightTro


----------



## Tomas (Dec 11, 2002)

Stopped by Target today and bought the only LightWasher they had (there was space for maybe a dozen on two pegs with the rest of the "nightlights" and such), and one of the two wands they had ()it was with the flashlights). I'm hoping these products will be carried on a continuing basis 'cause their neat.


----------



## highlandsun (May 14, 2003)

Damn, wish I'd seen this sooner. I just bought two Lightwashers from Amazon.com at $19.95 each. Yow.

Next day shipping too, ordered Monday, got them today.

Not really impressively bright, I can't see how this would cover a wall in color. I'm seriously thinking of opening one up and installing Luxeons. Use the existing drivers to run a set of transistors to feed the LSs. Anyone done this already?


----------



## Quickbeam (May 14, 2003)

I saw the wands at Wal-Mart about 2 months ago.....


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (May 14, 2003)

I ordered two from Amazon about six months ago, at $14.95 each, but they ended shipping me four by mistake! So it rounds out to be about the same price.


----------



## flashlightDR (May 14, 2003)

some guys have all the luck!


----------



## Willmore (May 15, 2003)

I picked up a light wand from Target last 4th--only to go back a month later and find it not there. Seems it was 'seasonal' as it came with the 'hit these buttons to get the RWB flash pattern for the 4th' packaging. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

Can't see tha being as much of a factor for a *nightlight*, though. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif So, maybe there's hope?


----------



## lightnix (May 15, 2003)

Well keep your eyes open this summer, a little bird tells me that there will be some "new" (i.e. same tricks in a new casing) Sauce products out soon. There's one like a large carabiner that you can clip to yourself, some weird shaped thing that I'm not sure what you're supposed to do with and some "jewels" that you can wear around your neck. I think they ship late this / early next month.

I love my LightSaucer. We have one by the bed and many are the times when I put it onto a really slow fade and drift off to sleep watching those lovely colours melt into one another. I started using a MiniLightWand clipped onto the back of my rucksack when I'm out with the London Wednesday Night Skate and it gets dark. It's bright enough to actually cast a noticeable "halo" on the street behind me - not bad for a single 1.5V battery.

They are also well made, with a tiny brass mandrel to receive the screw on the battery compartment and a tiny plastic washer to prevent the screw from getting lost - great attention to detail.

My only beef is that you can't get a 230V version for the UK and Europe /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 15, 2003)

I poked around in a pretty new Super Target today and found nothing of the sort. I'm looking for a better 'plug in' type of nitelite for the bathroom (where my 2LED folding lantern currently does the duty).


----------



## Zapalandrox (Aug 15, 2017)

Hi this is a loooooooooonshot but I'm wondering if any of you have, know of, or possibly would be willing to sell me a sauce light wand? I had one since I was little and lost it a couple years ago and have been searching for that one or a new one ever since, would be much appreciated for any help towards getting one of these again. I'd be happy with any of the sauce products that have all of the color changing effects included, did very much love my light wand. thank you!

-Ray


----------

